

Ask HN: tools for Customer Feedback - tdr

Cutomer Feedback is key to success. So what are the (best) tools to get and organize the feedback from customers/users? 
I'm talking from the startup perspective; also preferably free or freemium, and SaaS<p>I'm thinking something between a forum and a bug tracker, with UX like StackExchange
======
LukeRB
Personally, I would say you should host your feedback/support/FAQ on Quora,
per my suggestions in this post: [http://www.quora.com/Airbnb/How-could-
Airbnb-Support-be-impr...](http://www.quora.com/Airbnb/How-could-Airbnb-
Support-be-improved/answer/Luke-Bornheimer)

TL;DR:

a) Quora has superior search and multi-layer taxonomy (see Quora Topics)

b) Quora allows others to suggest edits on content -- crowdsourced
proofreading and updating!

c) Quora allows users to create content for you -- crowdsourced documentation
(coincidently building a hiring pipeline)!

d) Airbnb's mission/business is to help people list and book places to stay,
Airbnb's mission/business is not to engineer a great help center or build a
collection of all the questions and answers people might ask about Airbnb.
Focus on what you're passionate about -- hosting cool places to stay.

e) Quora's mission is to be "a continually improving collection of questions
and answers created, edited, and organized by everyone who uses it." [1] In
essence, it's Quora's mission to organize exactly this type of
information...why not use it for what it's trying to be?

------
AznHisoka
Why not just have a general feedback forum. Don't look at StackExchange as a
model example... just have a casual message board, where people will be more
likely to comment on each other's feedback.

~~~
tdr
I'd like to use the best tool for the most important aspect. Also, I prefer to
use a solution built by a specialist and passionate team in that specific are.

The message board is great, probably that's the most important channel for
feedback. But there's also email and social. I'd like to integrate them

------
fabiandesimone
Take a look at <http://www.helpjuice.com> (founder hangs around HN a lot)

~~~
hajrice
Thanks, Fabian, I really appreciate it

------
dangrossman
Sounds like you're describing <http://getsatisfaction.com/>

~~~
tdr
Following you suggestion, I found
[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/329/uservoice-or-
get...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/329/uservoice-or-
getsatisfaction) Thanks

